# Switching It Up - by yagdog25 (~BBW, ~XWG, ~BHM)



## yagdog25 (Mar 20, 2010)

_~BBW, ~XWG, ~BHM_ &#8211; A young couple has a slight misunderstanding when it comes to the reason why their relationship stalled 

*Switching It Up
By yagdog25​*
*[Author’s Note:]* Been a long time reader, first time submitter, hope you all enjoy.



“You will regret it if you don’t go,” Erica told her friend Jessica.

Jessica gave her friend a roll of her eyes. “Oh please, a comic book convention? I don’t see me looking back on my life and wondering how my life would turn out having not gone.”

“You never know,” Erica smiled.

Jessica tried to think of a way out of it, but Erica knew her schedule and knew she had nothing planned that day. She had probably waited to the last minute so she wouldn’t be able to come up with anything.

Erica thought for a moment, then added, “You know you do owe me one, something reminds me of a Halloween party gone horribly wrong…”

Jessica knew that was coming. Whenever Erica was going to make her go somewhere she didn’t want to go, the old Halloween party she’d made her go to came up. Some girl had too much to drink and Erica got punished as soon as they walked through the door. Erica took it surprisingly well that night, being a bigger girl she wasn’t a stranger to embarrassment, but from then on she had used it as a trump card.

Jessica shrugged. “I’ll get my coat.”

Inside the convention center stood fifty some booths of everything from marvel knock-offs to star wars to star trek. Sitting at one of the booths was Jason Evans. He was babysitting his friend David’s showcase as he tried to pick up some girl at another booth. From what he could see it wasn’t going like he’d planned.

Jason admired him though. He hadn’t had the courage to ask a girl out in forever. And as his weight continued to climb up it had become even less so. It was difficult finding a girl that wouldn’t mind a young man with two hundred some pounds on him. How much did he weigh he wondered. 250? He stopped wondering as two girls appeared in front of him.

“Save the World?” The thicker dark haired girl asked out loud. She was looking down at the comics intently and back to her friend which didn’t seem very interested at all. The big girl turned to him. “Are you David Sutherland?”

Jason caught himself staring at the girl’s friend, the slim figured dirty-blonde haired girl with radiant blue eyes. He shook it off, a little embarrassed as they both noticed the awkward moment. 

“I’m sorry, um, no I’m not, he’s…” Jason looked past them to where he last saw him and noticed he and the girl he’d been talking to were both gone. “He’s somewhere around here. I’m just guarding his table.”

The thicker girl shrugged. “Bummer, I love his work.”

Without really thinking it through, he invited them both to hang out with him and David after the convention was over.

They both looked surprised, but Jason saw a hint of playfulness in the blonde haired girl’s eyes.

“We’re not creeps or anything, I was just thinking if you weren’t doing anything we could meet at Jimmy’s Pizza, but if not that cool…” He trailed off, giving up in record time.

“We’ll think about it.” The blonde haired answered. Her friend turned in shock to her friend with eyebrows raised.

“Yeah, alright, cool…” Jason said awkwardly having expected a full denial.

“I’m Jessica and this is Erica,” The blonde haired girl said. “Just in case you see us again later,” she winked at him.

“I’m Jason.”

“Nice to meet you.”

With that, the two of them smiled kindly to him and turned disappearing into the convention.

That was unexpected, he thought.

Several booths away near the hot dog stand, Erica found she couldn’t wait any longer. 

“What was that?”

Jessica shrugged. “I’m not sure what you mean.”

Erica recognized Jess’s playful tone immediately. “Were you serious back there? You want to hang out with him?”

Jessica couldn’t hide the smile creeping across her face. “Maybe.”

“He’s pretty big Jess.”

Jessica immediately gave her a flat look.

“Right, I know, I’m not one to talk,” Erica gestured to her own large figure. “I just meant I didn’t know bigger guys were your thing…”

“I didn’t know either… but there was something about him. Plus he’s pretty cute for a guy that size.”

Erica shook her head. “I just never saw this coming.” She cleared a stray black hair behind her ear. “I guess you owe me one for dragging you here.”

“Let’s not get ahead of ourselves.” Jessica winked.


Jimmy’s Pizza was half full when David and Jason walked through the door. They found their usual spot in the corner and ordered a couple beers. 

“So do you think they’ll show up?” David asked him.

Jason shrugged, “I’m not sure.”

“I always love meeting a fan.”

Jason didn’t dispute that. His booth had been completely empty all day until the two girls had shown up. He was sure that he needed to hear that someone bought his comic book. He was thinking about quitting it and was probably searching for some compliment, some excuse to keep doing it.

The two of them finished their drinks and ordered a medium veggie delight pizza and a couple more drinks. Just when Jason was going to apologize for the girls not showing up, they came right through the entrance, spotted them, and then joined them at the table.

“Sorry we’re late,” Jessica told them. “We had trouble finding the place.”

“Had she listened to me, we would have been here thirty minutes ago,” Erica corrected.

Jessica squinted her eyes at Erica, then the moment passed as David introduced himself.

“You need no introduction.” Erica told him with a wink.

Jason knew exactly what would happen next and was powerless to stop it. David began talking about his comic book, what got him into it, what it was all about, symbolism, well, all kinds of crap. Jason looked over at Jessica and shrugged. She clearly didn’t come for David’s silly comic book. So while David’s chatting became background noise, Jason took a chance and asked Jessica. 

“Do you read at all?”

Jessica, glad for the diversion, answered him. “Not comic books, that’s for sure,” she smiled at him, and it was a gorgeous smile. “I do read some. Stephen King, Dean Koontz, a little Kurt Vonnegut. I guess it depends on what I’m feeling like.”

This was the beginning of a beautiful conversation for Jason since he too had read about everything they had written. They talked about the Di Vinci Code and then they started to talk about the movie version which brought them to discussing movies which led to television shows which led to just about everything.	Jason felt less and less nervous talking to the beautiful girl across from him. 

He barely heard David say, “Hey we’re getting out of here.”

Jason turned to him and saw Erica getting up. “You’re my ride,” Jason said.

Before David could reply, Jessica chimed in. “I can take you home.”

David’s eyebrows rose mischievously, but didn’t say anything about it. “Alright, I’ll call you later man.” Then the two of them were gone.

Jason was alone with the most attractive girl in the world.

“You want to get out of here? The Office starts in like 45 minutes.” Jessica said looking down at the time displayed on her phone.

Jason couldn’t turn her down.

That night of hanging out at his house, led to many nights of hanging out. Nothing romantically happened between the two of them and Jason worried that nothing ever would. He was feeling more and more like a fat loser, but didn’t do anything about it. And then after a few weeks, she planted one on his lips during an episode of “It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia” and thus their relationship became much more.

She would always be on top as Jason explained he didn’t want to crush her and Jessica never seemed to mind. Things were hot and heavy at first. But time passed and Jason found his reflection was growing wider and wider. It was becoming harder to get around and he was always out of breath. He was still able to write his stories and get a couple of them published to pay the bills, but it kept him inactive for most of everyday unless Jessica came over which seemed to be less and less.

Jason was up one night working while Jess was over when he realized that she had brought over a huge meal and had gave it all to him. She had been doing this since the first night they met and a weird thought came into his mind. She’s been slowly fattening me up. And instead of talking to her about it, he kept it to himself and began to resent her a little bit for it. She also would say things playfully about his large figure and although it was always in a joking tone, it just added to his resentment.

Then after several months of dating, Jessica said they couldn’t see each other anymore. She gave him the usual crap excuses and then left.

By then, Jason didn’t argue. Although he was broken up about it, he didn’t say anything. He told himself he was going to break it off anyway. He needed to get back in control of his life.

“You broke up with him?” Erica asked when Jessica got home from Jason’s. “But you told me everything was going well.”

“It has been.”

“So you’ve temporarily gone insane?”

Jess shrugged. “Maybe. I just couldn’t deal with him letting life happen to him without any control in it. He doesn’t take charge. Ever. I had to initiate everything because I couldn’t wait any longer. The only thing that he was passionate about was his writing.”

Erica processed the information. “Did you ever talk to him about it?”

“Not really. I figured it would just hurt his feelings. He can be very sensitive, which was cute at first, but drove me crazy eventually.”

“I’m sorry it didn’t work out.”

The two of them stayed up in their pajamas and watched a couple thrillers on television. Jessica could tell Erica thought she had made a mistake but she was a good enough friend not to make her feel that way. She already knew she had screwed up enough on her own.

A week passed when Jessica knew it was time to reverse her mistake. She had been moping around her house, her work, well everywhere she went. She really missed Jason. She called him after work.

“Hello?” Jason asked after a few rings.

“It’s me.” Jess answered.

Jason’s end went awkwardly silent.
“Look I’ve been doing some thinking. I was hoping we could get together some time, talk about things.”

Jason was quiet for moment. “I don’t think that’s a good idea.”

Jessica had been banking on him taking her back and was taken off guard. “You don’t want to give it another shot?”

“I’ve really been doing a lot of thinking. I can’t do this while my weight is an issue.”

“What do you mean?”

“A fat ass like me and a skinny girl like you barely ever work out in the real world. It’s been the elephant in the room for as long as we’ve known each other. Until things change where we’re both around the same size, I don’t see this ever working out.”

Before she could say anything the line went dead.


“You alright in there?” Erica said from outside her door.

Jessica looked up from her tear-stained pillow. She couldn’t form any words. Erica didn’t say anymore, she knew what had happened. 

When Jessica calmed down she asked, “So why didn’t he want to get back together?”

Jessica told her all the conversation she had had. “I don’t know what he meant.”

Erica was looking down at her full figured body. “You don’t think he meant you had to be the same size as him, do you?”

Jessica wiped a tear from her eye. She thought about it. “I don’t know. It does make sense.”

Erica was nodding. “I do feel more comfortable dating a man when he’s around the same size as me. It never feels like my weight is an issue when he’s about the same as me or bigger.”

“Maybe I should call him again, tell him it’s not an issue.”

“If I’m right about this, he wouldn’t listen. There’s just something about a large person being with a much smaller one, especially if the larger one is self conscious about his weight already.”

“He was very self conscious about it.”

“I guess you have a choice to make then.”

Jessica got up off the bed and looked in the mirror. She looked at Erica and then back at herself. She was around one twenty while her friend was floating around the mid-200’s.

“I don’t even think I could gain weight even if I wanted to.”

“You’d be surprised Jess, you’d be surprised.”

“Could you help me?” 

“With my help, we’ll be wearing the same clothes in no time.”

“Let’s get started.”

For the next month, Jessica emulated Erica’s life style. Where she would usually have a morning jog and a light breakfast, she was eating a large breakfast then walked to her car. Where she would eat a salad at lunch, she was now eating as much as she could. When she would make herself a healthy dinner, she was soon eating steak and potatoes or whatever Erica was in the mood for. She added snacking and beer to her diet as well.

She knew before she stepped on the scale she would get a different result, she was in a size larger pants already. The dial spun around a little more than usual and rested on one thirty four.

She missed Jason too much and knew she had to step it up fast to get him back.

Her unofficial goal was two hundred. She had sixty six pounds to go. From then on she did just that. She got signed up for remote office work, being able to do her job at home so she could eat second breakfast and second lunch, then after dinner she could hit the ice cream and then pass out only to start again.

She never realized how hard gaining weight was until she had to do it herself. As she gained she only wore baggy sweats and a baggy sweater both on loan from Erica. They were huge on her so at first she had to tie the drawstring tight. Every few days though, she found herself loosening it slightly.

She stopped weighing herself after that first time and only wanted to when she felt the time was right. Her only gauge was her own reflection which she gladly noted was growing wider each day.

She focused on work and eating during the week and enjoyed just eating all day on the weekends.

Erica couldn’t believe how quickly her friend had gone from thin to chubby to somewhere between chubby and her own size. She knew it wouldn’t be long until her sweats actually fit her.

A little more time passed when Jessica was standing in front of the scale. She was glad that most of her weight was settling on her lower body, but her chest didn’t escape. It had grown as well, but not too much to see over. She stood on the scale and watched as the dial crept up. It passed the 150 mark, then 170, then 180, but it wasn’t slowing. She smiled as it finally stopped on 211.

She had gained nearly one hundred pounds in eight months. She looked at her reflection and didn’t dispute the scale. She was a big girl now. She had nice love handles, a hearty rack, wide hips, a thick behind on top of thick legs.

She loosened the drawstrings a little. She wanted to get a little closer to her old lover’s weight. That way he would have no reason to be intimidated by her.

She dove back into her new lifestyle with her new goal. 

It didn’t take long for her rear end to push her office chair to the limit. First filling the chair, then bending the arms down, then breaking it entirely by sitting on it. She ordered a more solid one which was more of a bench then anything.

Her life was in its normal everyday routine when she went to loosen the drawstring like she always did. This time there wasn’t anything left to let out. She had completely filled out her roommate’s sweats.

She got up from her office bench and waddled to the mirror. She looked herself up and down and in every way the sweats were stretched to their limit. Her body had continued to expand in the same way. She had a very large chest, wide hips, an enormous rear end and legs as thick as tree trunks. She patted her big belly. That would do.

Curiously she went to Erica’s room and found a pair of jeans and a cute light blue tank top. She took off the sweats and slid into them. They were tight, but they fit. It took a moment for it to really hit her. She was as big as Erica now. She was very fat. She was as big as Jason.

Jason…

She waddled over to the phone and dialed him up.

“Hello?” He answered after the first ring.

“Jason? It’s me Jessica.”

“Oh hey,” his tone seemed different, more astute somehow.
“I know it’s been awhile.”

“It has. I’ve been meaning to call…” He trailed off.

“Me too. I have something to show you, something you wouldn’t believe over the phone.”

“Really?” He seemed interested. “We should get together some time.”

“How about Jimmy’s Pizza?” They hadn’t been there since the first time they had met and it only seemed right.

“Sure. You want to meet tonight?”

“That would be great, see you at seven.” 

“Can you bring your friend Erica? Me and David were supposed to hang out and I don’t want to leave him hanging. Plus he needs some praise for his work again.”

“Sure.” 

They hung up. She did a little a dance, but got tired quickly. 

“I’m out of shape,” she laughed.

Erica got home and found her roommate wearing the outfit she had set out for herself. “I was gonna wear that,” she said without thinking. Then it dawned on her. She was wearing her clothes. Jessica, of all people, was wearing her clothes. She knew Jessica had gotten pretty fat, but something about her being able to the wear the same clothes really put it in perspective. She was no longer the fat friend of the skinny girl. She was now the fat friend of the fat friend.

“I need your help really fast before I tell you my news,” Jessica said.

Erica put her work notes down and joined her friend in the bathroom.

She was on top of the scale waiting. “What’s it say? I can’t see it anymore.”

Erica looked down and told her. 

“267? Holy cow, Erica!” Jessica stepped down.

Erica got on next. “Now me. I have to see this.”

Jessica looked down. “253,” Jess looked up Erica with an unexpected excitement. “I’m bigger then you!”
“I’d say.” What a day of days, Erica thought.

“Jason is meeting me at Jimmy’s Pizza tonight with David. I need a wing-girl.”

“I would like to see David again” she smiled.

The two girls were their early. Both of them had finished an extra large pizza, mostly Jessica, and a couple of beers when a hand touched Erica’s shoulder. Erica turned and couldn’t place the man, though he looked very familiar. 

He asked her, “Did Jessica come with you?”

The slim figured man was Jason. 

Erica turned to Jess who was finishing her beer. “Jason’s here.”

Jason was looking down at two big girls confused when he recognized the golden blonde hair and sparkling blue eyes that set Jessica apart from everyone else. Jessica seemed embarrassed and just as confused as he was. She was as big as he used to be.

David cleared his throat and signaled for Erica to follow him. The two of them disappeared.

Jason sat across from Jessica. 

“Surprise,” she said meekly, indicated her expanded form.

“Ditto,” he answered indicating his slim figure.

“I did it for you, so you wouldn’t feel embarrassed to be with me.”

“I could say the same thing,” he laughed a little then cleared his throat. He couldn’t peel his eyes away from her. Although she was much bigger, she looked fantastic. Having also been a person of size he didn’t judge her.

“I realize now you meant you wanted to lose weight to be the same size as me. Well, the size I used to be.” 

His eyes scanning her whole body though and they had something in them, a hunger. 

“What is it?”

Jason shook it off for a moment. “I’m sorry. You just… you look even more beautiful now.”

Jessica felt her cheeks turn red.
“You want to get out of here?” Jason asked.

“The Office does start soon.”

Jason helped her out of the booth and really took in her new body. She was big, but dang did she fill out well.

As they made it to her car he whispered, “I guess I’ll be on top now.”

She punched him playfully. “Only if you can’t handle a big girl on top of you.”

Jason was able to keep his weight in control as Jessica continued to gain more. Erica came to Jason shortly after seeing him again to help lose weight and he told her all his secrets. She ended up slimming down to Jessica’s old weight and was able to wear the cute clothes she always saw Jessica wearing so long ago. Jessica on the other hand outgrew Erica’s wardrobe and had start a new one when she finally level off.

Jason couldn’t believe how much bigger Jessica had become after Jimmy’s Pizza the second time around. Easily four times bigger then she had been when they had met, stood his fiancé. She was wearing her naughty girl underwear, a pink bra underneath her &#8216;fat girl’ tank top. She was about as wide as she was tall with the biggest, best formed rear end you could ask for with a girl that big. Her thighs were twice as big as Jason’s waist and he loved them. She was definitely too big to be on top anymore, but Jason didn’t mind his fat wife-to-be. It seemed that when someone skinny was with someone big when the roles had been reversed prior, the chances of it working out went up tenfold.

Jessica waddled her large body to the reinforced bed and lowered herself seductively. She laid back on a bed full of pillows for her back and signaled for him to meet her down there. He didn’t hesitate.

As he began removing her naughty pink underwear she whispered, “You sure you don’t want me on top?”


----------



## Dangthelad (Mar 21, 2010)

Very good story idea. The twist ending was a good choice.


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 21, 2010)

awesome stuff! I hope there is more from you soon!


----------



## snipermb435 (Mar 21, 2010)

that was a most enjoyable read, perfect ending shape for jessica, very well written and a very good twist at the end, weel done!


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Apr 13, 2010)

I loved it, very good for a first try. You don't suppose there's anyway of continuing the story, I'd like to see how far you could take it.



Mr. Jigglesworth


----------



## perelandra357 (Apr 13, 2010)

Jessica's motivation was a bit implausable, but an excellent read.


----------



## 2ful2mi (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice story. It might be fun if Jessica asks Jason to gain again for her...and he does!


----------



## trackstar (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a huge fan! great work, keep it up.


----------

